# Anybody seen/used the "Splitz-All" splitter?



## CountryBoy19 (Aug 21, 2018)

http://goodnuseful.com/splitz-all/
It seems like a useful tool but looks can be deceiving....

Yes I realize a cheap hydraulic splitter can be bought for the price but I'm just curious if the idea had merit...


----------



## SeanBB (Aug 22, 2018)

The straight pieces of wood with no knots that they use in the video will split easily and quicker with an axe or maul. I imagine the Splitz-all will get horribly stuck in more challenging logs.
And the price!


----------



## Rob711 (Aug 22, 2018)

As the owner of a 1983 didier 5hp splitter I may be biased. Never saw that before but it would have to be easier on back and shoulders to just use an axe! I was thinking it was one of those metal threaded cone shaped deals that WERE MEANT TO replace the wheel on drive axle of your jacked up car!  I see them on Craigslist, box has a guy using it on his elcamino with a load of wood in the back. I do stupid dangerous maneuvers time to time, but those look silly dangerous.


----------



## beatlefan (Aug 22, 2018)

How do you get it started into the wood?  Looks like you would need a big crack in the wood to start it into.  Looks like a big pain in the neck (and back) to me.


----------



## edyit (Aug 22, 2018)

I'd like to see a video of a guy using it in some elm


----------



## ZZ Tom (Aug 22, 2018)

Uhmm.....No!
I'll keep my hydraulics....Thanks


----------



## blades (Aug 22, 2018)

there was a vid of a guy using the screw splitter , round got stuck didn't split, drove pick up off what ever was holding it up , took of down a hill smacked a tree.  no thanks,  Newer ones have a cage of some sort to try and prevent that.  Yes, you have to jam it pretty good to get it started.  I think it was though up by Murphy. Goes along with some of the other vids of wheels of death.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Aug 22, 2018)

edyit said:


> I'd like to see a video of a guy using it in some elm


This guy seems to think the place it really starts to out-perform a maul is when the going gets tough...


----------



## weatherguy (Aug 22, 2018)

I like it and think it's a good idea, just too pricey. Maybe for under $200 I'd consider but for close to 4 Bill's I'd put the money towards a hydraulic.


----------



## JimBear (Aug 22, 2018)

Looks a little bit too much like driving steel posts to me. I believe I will stick with the Fiskars & hydraulic splitter.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Aug 23, 2018)

weatherguy said:


> I like it and think it's a good idea, just too pricey. Maybe for under $200 I'd consider but for close to 4 Bill's I'd put the money towards a hydraulic.


That was my thought too... it seemed to have merit, but I thought it was a big pricey... I think the only time this would really come in handy would be if you can't get a splitter to where you need to get it to split the bigger stuff. IE, maybe for the guys out west cutting on national lands etc, where they aren't allowed to take a splitter in, this could be useful to get the bigger pieces small enough to carry them out. But I'm not that desperate. I normally drive my backhoe up to the log I want, use the hoe to pick the log up and drag it up to my shop to be bucked and split...


----------



## Jags (Aug 24, 2018)

With that young dude in the video breathing like he just ran a 10k, it leads me to believe that it really isn’t all that easy.


----------



## Tar12 (Aug 24, 2018)

Aint no way...more work than its worth.


----------



## blades (Aug 27, 2018)

Ever use a post hole digger ? about the same.


----------

